# Names



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

A woman arrived at a party. While scanning the guests, she spotted an attractive man standing alone.

She approached him, smiled and said, "Hello. My name is Carmen." "That's a beautiful name," he replied. "Is it a family name?"

"No," she replied. As a matter of fact I gave it to myself. It represents the things that I enjoy the most - cars and men. Therefore I chose "Carmen". "What's your name?" she asked.

He answered "B.J. Titsengolf."
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: time for a name change


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: time for a name change


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: That's a lot better than your usual cack Bobbie 

Charlie


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Good one.
:lol:

(Now where's my mobile so I can send to the mates).


----------



## graham john (Oct 11, 2010)

:lol:

nice un

chee*RS*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: LOL quite literally :lol:


----------

